# Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich



## ingi2011 (7. Aug. 2011)

Wir haben ein Hanggrundstück und wollten trotzdem einen Teich. Also wurde eine Trockenmauer errichtet, unterhalb ist der Teich. Auf den Streifen (ca. 20 bis 30cm breit) zwischen Mauer und Teich wurden vom Gärtner einfach auf die schwarze Folie größere und kleinere Kieselsteine gelegt. Und die rutschen nun immer wieder in der Teich. Kann man die Steine festkleben? Und wenn ja: wie geht das?


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo Ingi,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns !

Zeig uns doch mal ein Foto, damit wir uns besser vorstellen können, wie das Problem ausschaut. Dann kommen bestimmt auch Lösungsideen.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo Ingi,
Christine hat es schon gesagt... Bilder, dann kann man etwas vorschlagen.

"Ins blaue" geraten könnte die Lösung sein: Wasser bis dahin ablassen, die Begrenzung mit Trasszement (ggf. Vlies drunter) aufbauen und dann wieder befüllen.

Oder andere (größere/schwerere) Stein verwenden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo Ingi,
die Steine würde ich nicht ankleben.
Versuche doch, ob Du das Gefälle nicht so abändern kannst dass die Folie zur
Trockenmauer hin hängt und nicht in Richtung Teich.
Aber wiegesagt Fotos wären hilfreich.
LG Markus


----------



## ingi2011 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo, danke für Deine Meldung.
Unsere Steine rutschen von der Teichfolie immer runter.
Kann so eine Matte, Netz das Rutschen verhindern?
Auf den Bildern kann man das gut erkennen.

ingi


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

hallo,
ich habe mir selbst eine Art Steinfolie gebastelt. Ich hab den Kies einfach auf eine Folie geklebt und diese dann in den Teich gehängt. Sieht meiner meinung nach super aus und war egtl kinderleicht.


So siehts bei mir aus die Steinfolie:

LG oli


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo Ingi,

oh - das sieht aber nach einem klassischen Fall von "Gärtner, der keine Ahnung hat, baut Teich" aus. Ist der ganze Teich so eine Steinwüste? Und hat der Erbauer an eine Kapillarsperre gedacht? Das sieht nämlich so aus, als ob das Gras schon seine Füße - äh - Wurzeln in Richtung Teich streckt. Und dann hast Du ganz schnell nur noch Steine, aber kein Wasser.

Aber mit ein bisschen Zeit und Geduld (nämlich um die Steine rundum abzutragen) kannst Du diesen Baufehler beseitigen - und bei der Gelegenheit auch den runden Wulst, der verhindert, dass die Steine liegen bleiben.

Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14511, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## Doc (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Wo siehst Du denn da Rasen?


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Servus Markus

Hier sieht Christine und auch ich Rasen ...
 

Du nicht


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*



ingi2011 schrieb:


> Also wurde eine Trockenmauer errichtet, unterhalb ist der Teich. Auf den Streifen (ca. 20 bis 30cm breit) zwischen Mauer und Teich



Rasen seh ich auch,aber wo ist die Trockenmauer


----------



## ingi2011 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo!
Na ja, das Foto ist nicht von der Mauerseite sondern gegenüber, dort sieht es aber auch nicht anders aus. Wir könnten auch schmeichelhaftere Fotos vom Teich machen, aber zurück zu dem Problem: Die Steine rutschen in den Teich. Kleben ist viel Arbeit. Geht das mit so einer Ufermatte oder ähnlichem nicht?
ingi


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hi Ingi,

für mich ist das einer der vielen typischen Baufehler.
Am Ufer läßt man die Folie flach auslaufen und baut dann ne Kapillarsperre.
Erst recht,wenn man ein "Kieselsteinufer" baut.
Dass die runden Kiesel bergabwärts rollen hat was mit den physikal. Gegenheiten auf unsren Planeten zu tun 
Einzige - wirklich sinnvolle und dauerhafte - Änderung,wäre : die Kiesel weg, die Folie flacher auslaufen lassen und ne als Kapillarsperre schlußendlich wieder hochziehen.
Alles andere ist Pfusch.

Edit sagt mir: man kann auch am Rand noch mehr Kiesel aufschütten,bis der Schüttwinkel ein Rutschen nicht mehr zuläßt.


----------



## Wanderra (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich habe meine Uferzone mit Granitpalisaden und Findlingen, vor dem Abrutschen gesichert.
Das ganze liegt unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Hier mal ein Foto, vom anlegen der Kante.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kieselsteine rutschen in den Teich*

Hi Ingi

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, auf den Folierand eine 3-4cm dicke Estrichschicht zulegen, in die man die Steine reindrückt. Kükendraht macht die Schicht belastbarer und wenn sie mal bricht, hält sie doch zusammen.

MfG.
Wolfang


----------

